# Start Up Business in Argentina - Deborah Ferrari



## deborah-ferrari

Hello.

I'm Deborah ferrari from Japan, and I'm wishing to start up a business in Argentina . I've searched through the different visa options and requirements thereof, and don't necessarily fall into any of the categories in as much as I don't have $20,00,000 in my pocket to support myself until the business starts making money.

Can anyone give me any advice / alternatives / suggestions on what else I can do? Or is this dead in the water?

Any comments at all are greatly appreciated, and I will respond to you as soon as I can.

Thanks.
Deborah Ferrari


----------

